# inconsistent broadhead flight



## ralphy670 (Sep 2, 2006)

One thing that I have noticed during my recent experience tuning braodheads.
I have to make sure I follow through the shot perfectly every time. Sometimes after a few shots I get a little sloppy and that shows up with a fixed blade head way more than a field point. I am not sure if this is your issue but it may be worth a look. JMO though.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Inconsistent broadhead flight.*

You paper tuned only? Walk Back or French tuning refines paper tuning - setting rest for really good center shot. I would try this first and then move to your arrows. Other than the normally mentioned weight, spin test and stuff of arrows, how old are your arrows or how many times have you shot them? Arrow nocks wear just like anything else. They should be replaced ever so often.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't kno what the problem is by reading your post. I would only suggest that paper tuning doesn't definitely prove that the spine of the arrows is right. It just means that your arrows are shooting bullet holes at that distance. Did you try several distances?

You know? Maybe after putting on broadheads the arrows are trying to show you they are underspined.

How about listing your complete setup so we can try to make an intelligent judgement.

In the meantime try taking about 2 turns off the limbs and see what happens.


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks, everyone.

I'm shooting a Crackers/Bowtech Declaration IV with the LE cams, drawing 53# @ 28" (AMO). Arrows are ACC's, 3 -60/340 cut to 30.5", a variety of ages from about a year to 3 years, feather fletched. I'm trying both 100 gr and 150 gr Razor caps, the latter to see if I'm over spined. Carter quickie plus release and a D loop. APA ultimate safari micro rest (and I had the same trouble with a GK Super Star rest). With the 100 gr tips, the 420gr arrow is traveling 250 fps.

Mike (remotely) and I just switched the DIV's cams, limbs, strings, and cables over from 2006 E cams with smooth mods to the 2006 LE cams. I was shooting the previous configuration at 60# and 28.5" (AMO), and with the new config set up at 7# lighter and half an inch shorter, I'm only about 4 FPS slower. The bow is at max weight right now, but Mike is sending me parts to increase max weight to 60#, meaning, until those arrive, I can't crank the weight up any heavier. Cams seem to be rolling over in time.

Please let me know if I missed anything.

Stuart


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh ya...and the ACC's were never shot with the previous set up, so I have no bench mark with this bow to say what is took to tune them with the previous config.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

At the present weight and length you should be shooting either 3-39 or even 3-28 ACC's. I have shot 3-28's at 27" at greater than 60#with good results. The only difference might be that I can't stand screw-in points so I didn't have inserts; just 80 grain parabolics. And feather fletching.

In other words my gut says you could be shooting 3-28's. But if you're waiting on new limbs and plan to raise the draw weight I'd hold off for a while. You go to 60# I'd steer you toward the 3-39.


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks. I suspect you are right. Do you think that it is minor variations in spine among arrows that causes this variation in point of impact? Basically, the inconsistency comes down to individual arrows- I have identified a couple arrows that group broadheads together, and a couple more that impact consistently, just always the same place outside that group.

Stuart


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Not saying it couldn't be variations in spine, but ACC's are noted for their consistency. Probably one of the best within an average person's pocket book. I know I often find my way back to my 3-28's after trying several types of AC arrows.

Honestly, at this point I can't offer any more help. Sorry.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

First, you are overspined. 3-39's would be about right at #60 pounds. 3-49's would be stiff. 3-60 or way stiff. 

Since the arrow are consistantly flying different, I would try changing nocks. The trouble with an extremely stiff arrow is it is completely unforgiving and any variation will produce a noticable variation of the grouping.


----------



## deertag1966 (Aug 29, 2007)

No matter what the brand broadhead you'll use, you have to tune it for hunting before shooting at game. Therefore, you'll have to find a target to shoot at, friend maybe? Sand bank works well. There's got to be a pro shop that allows for this, I've found most do, although some charge a little more for broadhead tuning. Muzzy is a great bhead, just tune the arrow/bow for it before hunting. :wink:


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for giving me some things to think about, everyone. And at this point, I think I want arrows that are a little more forgiving than these and so will look into a more limber arrow. Anyone want to buy some used ACC's? 

Stuart


----------



## doebuggy (Apr 21, 2007)

shoot the acc's at buzzards as they fly over and then purchase the vapor blackhawks size 400's. you will love them.


----------



## kalvik (Aug 20, 2004)

Does that mean I'll have to play dead to get those buzzards close enough


----------

